
Huawei is selling off its undersea cable business - temporalparts
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/3/18650220/huawei-undersea-cable-business-sale-trump-ban-smartphone-production
======
99_00
Huawei’s Ace in the Hole: Undersea Cables 214 points 6 days ago

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20031539](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20031539)

